# The "99 %" Genetic Similarity Myth Is Dead?



## panta dokimazete (Feb 10, 2007)

I did not know that the 99% similarity assertion had been "busted".



> Evolutionists Admit That Humans and Chimps Are Not Genetically Similar
> 
> A recent study shows that the evolutionist propaganda on this issue-like many others-is completely false. Humans and chimps are not "99% similar" as the evolutionist fairy tale went on. Genetic similarity turns out to be less than 95 %. In a news story reported by CNN.com, entitled "Humans, chimps more different than thought", they report the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 10, 2007)

Gee, compared to the fantastic story of Evolution, believing that God could create a fish for the purpose of rescuing Jonah from the depths of the sea seems pretty tame.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 10, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> I did not know that the 99% similarity assertion had been "busted".


Maybe I'm just weird, but whenever I've heard of the extraordinary genetic similarity between humans and any other creature, it makes me MORE inclined to believe in the God of Creation. From my standpoint, it shows the power and quality of his handiwork that huge portions of the same genetic blueprint can be responsible for the development of so many of God's creatures, humans included.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 10, 2007)

Don't knock the similarities too hard. I know some academic programs that, according to legend, don't use TAs but rather train "Grading Monkeys" who are trained to write A-. If you hand them the paper upside down, they write a V witha line next to it. Saves money for the school. So, given that, there are at least some similarities.


----------

